# Can we talk Sikoflex?



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Fellow motorhome factors, Im looking for the best sealant in the whole wide world to re seal everything outside my Hymer during the spring. From the trim to the external gas BBQ point and possibly the windows and roof lights. Products such as sikoflex are mentioned as being the daddy of all sealants however with various numbers associated with the brand i would like to ask for some advice as to your experiences and what the correct sealant to use would be. Many Thanks.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I would think that Sikoflex 512 Caravan Sealant is the one you need

but from what I understand, there's not a lot to choose between some of the sealants - just curing times and ultimate hardness is what separates them

plenty of good reviews of it online


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Horlix,

The following company supplies sealants to the trade and the following link is to their Caravan & Motorhome products: http://www.thegluepeople.co.uk/inde...ath=20&zenid=0376499d20e7253e99270e298cb87abd

You could also purchase from Caravan Components who are the retail arm of Carafax who supply UK manufacturers:

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...Categories/Sealant-Silicone-Mastic-Butyl-Tape

Neither sell Sikaflex, which if I'm right isn't used in manufacture but is always thought of first for repairs.

They are both helpful companies, so if you require assistance in selecting the correct sealant for your application give them a call.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Fatbuddha, I will look at 512 as this comes up a lot for repair purposes. Chris my friend, you truly are a legend. Thankyou.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I used Sikoflex to stick an aluminium channel for our external screens 7 years ago and they are still there. 
Not a sealant but what a product.
The most important work is to make sure the surfaces are clean.

Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We used a lot of Sikaflex 221 in building the trailer, both as a sealant and as a structural adhesive. The main floor panels are bonded in with 221 and Parabond 600. 

The range is extensive, but we have standardised on 221 as a good all-round bonding adhesive and sealer.

Degrease everything beforehand, it won't come off, you'll have to cut the joint to remove the item.

Although it hasd a 'Use Before' date on the cartridge, we found it still good after 3 years in an unopened one.

Peter


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I have only just learnt to speak english dont think I could learn Sikaflex, bit to old :wink: :wink: 

Sorry couldn't resist that


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Ah...Left myself open for the old "talk Sikoflex" gag. Thanks for that :wink: . Again, great replies and thanks for the advice.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> We used a lot of Sikaflex 221 in building the trailer, both as a sealant and as a structural adhesive. The main floor panels are bonded in with 221 and Parabond 600.
> 
> The range is extensive, but we have standardised on 221 as a good all-round bonding adhesive and sealer.
> 
> ...


Peter

While I agree with you about Sikaflex 221 properties and its general usefulness and accept that in UK unopened tubes are OK for a long time, in Greece they do not last long - I would not buy one that did not have several weeks to run to use by date. Sikaflex may have another product with similar properties which is suitable for warmer climes. [I fell asleep last time I was reading their product specs - albeit for very good products.]

Geoff


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Horlix said:


> Fellow motorhome factors, Im looking for the best sealant in the whole wide world to re seal everything outside my Hymer during the spring. From the trim to the external gas BBQ point and possibly the windows and roof lights. Products such as sikoflex are mentioned as being the daddy of all sealants however with various numbers associated with the brand i would like to ask for some advice as to your experiences and what the correct sealant to use would be. Many Thanks.


 Although Sikoflex 512 is a well respected product and its been around a long time its now challenged by many new MS7 polymer Silicone adhesives. I personally have been using Tec7 for some time and the shear adhesive power of this product has too be seen to believe however the drawback is a 24hour cure time and it difficult to find stockist's, having used both products just recently I can honestly say that the 512 product is not in the same league as Tec7 however Sikoflex's vast array of products is mind blowing and sometimes confusing* but I,m sure they have a product that matches Tec7 and may even better it...one day I will research it, until then I will carry on using a product that's never let me down..... *


----------

